

The Negative Influence of Games: An Autobiographical Essay - nvr219
http://nightmaremode.net/2012/12/the-negative-influence-of-games-an-autobiographical-essay-24380/

======
nvr219
Note: I didn't write the article in the OP and I think the author has things
backwards.

~~~
dizzy
I have noted this and will respond appropriately

